

San Diego Hacker News Meetup #10 - jayliew
http://anyvite.com/vstf729t0o

======
jayliew
This meetup is special; during this meetup, we'll be taking a short field trip
to a very cool co-working slash startup incubator, clean tech, etc. building
that is a 5 minute walk away. Note: may be our new "home" (esp. if we keep
growing). Come check it out and send me your thoughts: <http://bit.ly/bK8vU3>

